# Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet



## Micha17779 (22. Mai 2013)

Hi,

gestern war ich mit Family mal wieder 2 Stunden am See. Ich hatte mit meinen 2 Wurfruten zu tun und beschäftigte Frau und Sohn neben mir mit der Stippe ( natürlich alles unter meiner Beobachtung  ). Nachdem ich einige Köderfische vom Haken löste und die Made neu machte, hörte ich nur: 
"Ohh Schatz ich glaube da hängt was größeres dran" Na ja dachte ich, kann ja wieder nur ne größere Rotfeder oder Plötze sein|rolleyes.
Und was haben wir da doch tatsächlich gelandet? Einen schönen Hecht von 51cm ( siehe Anhang ) und das auf eine Kinderstippe mit 12er Schnur. Erst am Ufer spuckte der Hecht den Köfi wieder aus aber das nützte ihm nichts mehr.

Petri Heil an alle


----------



## -Lukas- (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Na dann mal Petri zum kleinen Hecht, kommt bei uns auch öfters vor, gerade kurz nach der Schonzeit!


----------



## HAKSE (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Glückwunsch. Der Hecht war ja auch schon 6cm über dem Schonmaß. KAnn man theoretisch auch wieder zurücksetzen.


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



HAKSE schrieb:


> KAnn man theoretisch auch wieder zurücksetzen.



Und man kann diesen *ersten Hecht des Lebens *der Fängerin/dem Fänger auch einfach gönnen, ohne gleich wieder mit Moralinsäure herumzuätzen!


----------



## Elbmann (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Danke Andal, sehe ich genauso. Petri zum Stipphecht.


----------



## HAKSE (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Recht haste. Der kleine hat sich bestimmt gefreut.


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Worauf du dich sicher verlassen kannst. Kannst du dich auch noch an deinen ersten Hecht erinnern?


----------



## HAKSE (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Jep 24cm auf einen goldenen Spinner Größe 3 um 12:30. Ist aber auch erst 9 Jahre her...


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

petri zum fisch!

"Ironie an"
6cm über dem maß - wieder zurück setzen, da er ja noch so klein ist
Wenn er groß ist - wieder zurück setzen, weil er für Nachkommen sorgt.

Was lernen wir wieder mal draus-- Kochtopfangler sind schlechte Menschen, Sie machen einfach alles falsch..
"Ironie aus"

Immer die selbe Leier hier, da bekommt man richtig Bock seinen Fang zu posten.. langsam wirds seltsam hier des Forum


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Von mir, einfach nur Glückwunsch dem Fänger, er sieht glücklich aus mit seinem Fang!


----------



## wobbler68 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Hallo

Na da ist jetzt wohl ,ein kleiner Angler, unheilbar mit den Angelvirus infiziert worden.|supergri#6


Mfg
Alex


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Na da ist jetzt wohl ,ein kleiner Angler, unheilbar mit den Angelvirus infiziert worden.|supergri#6
> 
> ...



Das ist es! Zuerst der aufregende Fang, dann das Bild im Netz, das alle sehen können und zum Schluß die gute Mahlzeit. Nichts fixt besser an, als so ein Gesammterlebnis!


----------



## HAKSE (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Jep so ein Schlüsselerlebnis hatten wir doch alle mal bevor wir infiziert wurden.


----------



## Micha17779 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Der Kleene ist sieben und war stolz wie Hanne  und dann noch auf so eine ungewöhnliche Art und Weise gelandet:q#6 
Der wird ihm sicher schmecken und macht groß und stark:vik:

man sieht ( schreibt ) sich|wavey:


----------



## Micha17779 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> petri zum fisch!
> 
> "Ironie an"
> 6cm über dem maß - wieder zurück setzen, da er ja noch so klein ist
> ...


Jup schlimm ist das, nur noch angeln für den Spaß und ein Foto. Bin gespannt wann die Jäger anfangen Ihre beute wieder zurück zu setzen


----------



## olaf70 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Letztes Frühjahr hat unser Kleiner einen schönen Zander von ca. 70cm gefangen. Mit Mistwurm am 12er Haken, leider in der tiefsten Schonzeit.

Was war das für ein Drama, als er den wieder schwimmen lassen musste!
Zum Trost musste ich abends erstmal ne Packung Fischstäbchen spendieren.


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Petri zu dem tollen Fangerlebnis ich habe eeeewwwiig gebraucht bis ich meinen ersten Hecht gelandet habe


----------



## Micha17779 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Der Hecht war ja auch schon 6cm über dem Schonmaß. KAnn man theoretisch auch wieder zurücksetzen.


 
Bei uns darf man ihn erst ab 50cm mitnehmen, also gerade mal nen Zentimeter drüber


----------



## Micha17779 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Letztes Frühjahr hat unser Kleiner einen schönen Zander von ca. 70cm gefangen. Mit Mistwurm am 12er Haken, leider in der tiefsten Schonzeit.
> 
> Was war das für ein Drama, als er den wieder schwimmen lassen musste!
> Zum Trost musste ich abends erstmal ne Packung Fischstäbchen spendieren.


 
#t Auje das glaub ich gern. Aber das mit den Fischstäbchen fetzt#r


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Petri zum ersten Hecht!

Ich hatte als 12 jähriger am Edersee das Vergnügen,1 Std mit dem Boot hinter einem 7kg Hecht herzufahren.
Gebissen hatte der in 8m Tiefe auf Weizenkorn,16er Goldhäkchen,an einer 6m beringten Stippe.Die Rutenspitze von dem Glasfaserstock, war nach dem Drill von grau zu weiß geworden und regelrecht aufgespleißt?
Das hat sich auf meiner Festplatte eingebrannt!
Der Kopp hängt noch als Präparat im Elternhaus!

Jürgen


----------



## Micha17779 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist es! Zuerst der aufregende Fang, dann das Bild im Netz, das alle sehen können und zum Schluß die gute Mahlzeit. Nichts fixt besser an, als so ein Gesammterlebnis!


 
Man muß dem Jüngling ja irgendwie das Angeln schmackhaft machen, das war ein perfekter Treffer dafür. Die Mahlzeit folgt noch


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



Micha17779 schrieb:


> Man muß dem Jüngling ja irgendwie das Angeln schmackhaft machen...



Über den Punkt ist er drüber, der geht dir nicht mehr von der Naht!


----------



## Dunraven (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Petri, und auch noch 6cm größer als mein erster. Das war ein riesen Fisch der damals meinen Köfi nahm. Nicht zu vergleichen mit den Rotaugen oder Schleien die ich sonst gefangen habe. 
In der Küche stellte ich dann fest das der Riee gerade das Mindestmaß hatte, aber damals nach dem Fang war das eben ein Riese der ohne Frage weit drüber ist.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



andal schrieb:


> und man kann diesen *ersten hecht des lebens *der fängerin/dem fänger auch einfach gönnen, ohne gleich wieder mit moralinsäure herumzuätzen!



#6#6#6


----------



## Der-Graf (29. Mai 2013)

Petri zum ersten Hecht! Allerdings frage ich mich, welches Rotauge du erwartet hattest, das auf "Köfi" (oder meintest du "Köder"?) beißen würde. 

Ich erinnere mich auch noch gut an meinen ersten Hecht - 54cm auf drei Maiskörner am geschätzt 10er Haken und Posenmontage mit sehr filigraner Knderrute. Das Erlebnis und den Adrenalinschub, wenn man merkt, was da gebissen hat, vergisst man nicht so schnell!


----------



## Micha17779 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Petri zum ersten Hecht! Allerdings frage ich mich, welches Rotauge du erwartet hattest, das auf "Köfi" (oder meintest du "Köder"?) beißen würde.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich auch noch gut an meinen ersten Hecht - 54cm auf drei Maiskörner am geschätzt 10er Haken und Posenmontage mit sehr filigraner Knderrute. Das Erlebnis und den Adrenalinschub, wenn man merkt, was da gebissen hat, vergisst man nicht so schnell!


 
Hää??? nen Rotauge auf Köderfisch fangen??? Nee da haste irgendwo den Faden verloren. 
An der Stippe hing ne Made, darauf ging wie erwartet ein Köderfisch und Diesen wollte aber der Hecht nicht aus dem Teich lassen und stürzte sich drauf.#6


----------



## Der-Graf (30. Mai 2013)

Ah jetzt hab ich's auch verstanden...


----------



## Andal (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



Micha17779 schrieb:


> Hää??? nen Rotauge auf Köderfisch fangen???



Da wirst du dich wundern, wie un-friedlich manche Friedfische sind. Ich hab beim Fischen mit der Matchrute mal ein halbes Dutzend angeschwemmte tote Brutfischchen im Spülsaum gefunden. So knappe 3 cm hatten die. Aus purem Übermut habe ich dann eines am 14er Haken angeködert und prompt ein über 30 cm großes Rotauge gefangen. Zweiter Versuch, zweiter Fisch in dem Kaliber. Fünf richtig feiste Rotaugen wanderten so in den Kescher, dann waren keine Köder mehr da. Auf Maden bissen an dem Tag maximal handlange Rotaugen.

Es gibt kaum einen Friedfisch, der noch nicht auf einen "Köderfisch" gebissen hätte.


----------



## daci7 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



Andal schrieb:


> Da wirst du dich wundern, wie un-friedlich manche Friedfische sind. Ich hab beim Fischen mit der Matchrute mal ein halbes Dutzend angeschwemmte tote Brutfischchen im Spülsaum gefunden. So knappe 3 cm hatten die. Aus purem Übermut habe ich dann eines am 14er Haken angeködert und prompt ein über 30 cm großes Rotauge gefangen. Zweiter Versuch, zweiter Fisch in dem Kaliber. Fünf richtig feiste Rotaugen wanderten so in den Kescher, dann waren keine Köder mehr da. Auf Maden bissen an dem Tag maximal handlange Rotaugen.
> 
> Es gibt kaum einen Friedfisch, der noch nicht auf einen "Köderfisch" gebissen hätte.


Jepp. 
Auch beim UL Spinnfischen mit 0er Mepps oder winzige Gummis fang ich oft Rotaugen und Rotfedern und sogar ne Schleie hab ich schon auf nen kleinen Twister gefangen - Karpfen sowieso


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fang 

Ich selber hatte einmal das Erlebnis und habe einen Hecht mit der Stippe gehakt. Allerdings war dieser Hecht ein größeres Kaliber, vermutlich über einen Meter. Das Interessante daran... der Hecht hat den Haken in der Heckflosse gehabt. Ich allerdings dachte das ich ein Baum oder ähnliches erwischt hatte, denn ich konnte nur was schwere an der Schnur spüren das sich langsam zur Wasseroberfläche zog. Als ich den Hecht dann sehen konnte, hat dieser nur einmal mit der Schwanzflosse geschlagen und war sofort weg. 
Mein Gesicht in dem Moment war vermutlich Gold wert 
Dafür konnte ich meinen ersten Hecht letzten Samstag mit 55cm landen.


----------



## Micha17779 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



Andal schrieb:


> Da wirst du dich wundern, wie un-friedlich manche Friedfische sind. Ich hab beim Fischen mit der Matchrute mal ein halbes Dutzend angeschwemmte tote Brutfischchen im Spülsaum gefunden. So knappe 3 cm hatten die. Aus purem Übermut habe ich dann eines am 14er Haken angeködert und prompt ein über 30 cm großes Rotauge gefangen. Zweiter Versuch, zweiter Fisch in dem Kaliber. Fünf richtig feiste Rotaugen wanderten so in den Kescher, dann waren keine Köder mehr da. Auf Maden bissen an dem Tag maximal handlange Rotaugen.
> 
> Es gibt kaum einen Friedfisch, der noch nicht auf einen "Köderfisch" gebissen hätte.


 
So viel zum Thema Friedfisch
Da werd ich wohl mal die Senke nehmen und das Kleinvieh an den Haken hängen, mal schauen wie das so ankommt in unseren Teichen. Auf Made sowie Tauwurm ist zur Zeit nicht viel los.


----------



## Slick (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Ich fange pro Jahr mindestens 2-3 Zander in der Größenordnung 30-50 cm auf 2-3 Maden (ohne Köderfisch am Haken) am 12 Haken.
Wenn ich so überlege fange ich mehr Zander auf made als mit Gummifisch.#q
Ist also nix neues,aber schon eine Überraschung für den Stipper.|supergri

Petri zum Hecht

Grüße


----------



## Neuanderdonau (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Hab heute einen Hecht mit 77 cm gefangen und auch mitgenommen. Der hatte einen Hecht mit ca. 25cm im Magen. Dieser 25er ist aus dem Rennen, und das war bestimmt nicht der erste und wäre bestimmt nicht der letzte gewesen. "Wo ein 80er steht, kommt kein 50er nach"

Aus unserem Aufzuchtweiher kommen nach einem Jahr ca. 200 Satzhechte, egal ob jetzt 1kg, 2kg oder 3kg Hechtbrut gesetzt wird, weil das Gewässer nicht mehr hergibt. Sollten sie länger drin bleiben, werden es noch weniger.

Aus Sicht der Nachhaltigkeit sollte ein maßiger Hecht entnommen werden. 

Füllt eure Fanglisten sauber, dann kann der Bewirtschafter entsprechend besetzen und alles bleibt gut.

Rekorde werden dann, das geb ich zu, seltener. Aber große werden immer da sein. Und rechtlich gibt es nur einen vernünftigen Grund, einen Fisch zu drillen(andere würden dazu auch quälen sagen): Den Fisch sinnvoll zu verwerten-essen.


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*

Für bewirtschaftete Gewässer absolut richtig. Aber da kannst du auch einem Hindu empfehlen, er möge Rindsrouladen zu Mittag haben!


----------



## Neuanderdonau (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



Andal schrieb:


> Für bewirtschaftete Gewässer absolut richtig. Aber da kannst du auch einem Hindu empfehlen, er möge Rindsrouladen zu Mittag haben!


 

Jeder Verein bewirtschaftet seine Gewässer, und zwar mit dem Ziel Nachhaltigkeit.

Mich freut es auf alle Fälle für den Kleinen (Angler, nicht Hecht) und wünsch ihm noch viele tolle Erlebnisse am Wasser, weil d ist er besser aufgehoben als vor Spielkonsolen oder auf der Straße....


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



Neuanderdonau schrieb:


> Jeder Verein bewirtschaftet seine Gewässer, und zwar mit dem Ziel Nachhaltigkeit.



So sollte es sein. Leider wissen einige Vereine gar nicht, dass es das Wort Nachhaltigkeit überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hecht auf Stipprute gelandet*



Neuanderdonau schrieb:


> Hab heute einen Hecht mit 77 cm gefangen und auch mitgenommen. Der hatte einen Hecht mit ca. 25cm im Magen. Dieser 25er ist aus dem Rennen, und das war bestimmt nicht der erste und wäre bestimmt nicht der letzte gewesen. "Wo ein 80er steht, kommt kein 50er nach"


 
Und wo der 50er steht, kommt kein 25er nach. Merkst du was?

Gewässer mit natürlich gewachsenen Raubfischbeständen weisen alle Größen auf, ohne dass ein imaginärer Regulator die Großen rausfängt. Da ist Raum für alle.



Neuanderdonau schrieb:


> Aus Sicht der Nachhaltigkeit sollte ein maßiger Hecht entnommen werden.


 
Nachhaltigkeit bedeutet, dass man weitestgehend auf Besatz verzichtet und einen sich selbsterhaltenden Bestand aufbaut. Und gerade dazu sich Hechte zwischen 80 und 90cm wichtig, da diese Hechte die besten Laichfische sind. 



Neuanderdonau schrieb:


> Füllt eure Fanglisten sauber, dann kann der Bewirtschafter entsprechend besetzen und alles bleibt gut.


 
Nennt man auch Fischpuff. Was durchaus ok ist. Auch ich angle in solchen Gewässern. Man sollte dann nur nicht das Wort Nachhaltigkeit in den Mund nehmen.



Neuanderdonau schrieb:


> Und rechtlich gibt es nur einen vernünftigen Grund, einen Fisch zu drillen(andere würden dazu auch quälen sagen): Den Fisch sinnvoll zu verwerten-essen.


 
Du solltest der Richtigkeit halber noch anführen, dass dies so in Deutschland gilt. Nimm mal in den Niederlanden den nach spannendem Drill im Kanal gelandeten Hecht (oder Karpfen) zum Verzehr mit nach Hause und lass dich dabei erwischen. Wird richtig teuer!

Und dann vergleiche mal, wo es die besseren Hechtbestände gibt. Komischerweise dort, wo niemand mit kruden Begründungen die Laichhechte entnimmt. Und komischerweise gibt es dort dann auch die besseren Nachwuchsbestände.


----------

